# Lunch time grab



## GeorgeS (Nov 25, 2015)

Probably not the best place for this since all I really did was go over and cut up the rounds off a tree someone else already dropped but I got some chestnut today! Here are few picks.View attachment 91759
View attachment 91760
View attachment 91761

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 25, 2015)

What kind of Chestnut?


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 25, 2015)

@Mr. Peet Looks like the pics dropped off. Here you go Mark. Maybe you can tell me. It was dead a couple years before they took it down so no leaves to see.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice chunks! What are you planning to make? Chuck


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 25, 2015)

@Nature Man Thanks! Hoping to get some nice bowls and some pepper mills out of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks. Would love to see your finished products. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 25, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2015)

That sappy spalted stuff under the bark would make some sweet stabilized blanks....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 26, 2015)

I had assumed Chestnut oak from your first pictures. Actual mature Chestnut, "_Castanea_ genus" takes several years for the sap wood to sluff. The first 2-3, it gets bugs. Year 4-6 the bark starts sheeting off and by 10 the sapwood is punkie. This is simply ball park times for my area.

Here's the kicker, I see rays and ray flecks in your first pictures. If that is what is there, it is an oak. Chestnut lacks rays like the ash genus. If you recall leaves looking as chestnut, it may be "Sawtooth oak", Q. acutissima. Dark wood matches "Chestnut oak" along with several other white oaks that are closely related.

Check my spelling on the species name given. Have a great turkey day. My wife cooked a wild one up last night and did a great job. Store bought one for today, wonder how they will compare. Best to you and yours....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 26, 2015)

@Mr. Peet I will give you some better pics of the grain when I get it off the truck. I am by no means a tree expert but I have never seen any oaks like this.


----------

